

Noah Wyle imitating Steve Jobs (Macworld 1999) - arturadib
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIClAanU7Os

======
arturadib
For those who can't remember, Noah played Steve Jobs in the infamous "Pirates
of Silicon Valley" 1999 movie.

